# Surf combo



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

As mentioned in a post above, I lost a surf rod & reel to something. Maybe a ray. So I am now looking to replace it and would like some suggestions as to the best combo for surf fishing. I go mostly for pompano but you never know what you will run into. If money was no object (but of course it is) what would be the optimum rig? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll let the regular surf fishermen advise you on that, I'm a bit of a rookie myself. I will tell you if you are going to get a new setup do yourself a favor and get aluminum sand spike rod holders, they hold a lot better!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Hard ? to answer when every fisherman like,s his or hers own set up, I,ve never fished the beach with more than a 7'2" -7'6" MED LIte -Med action Rod and a Reel like a Penn 450- 550 or Shimano 4000 or 5000 on any model they make,, for Pompano, whiting, reds, Spanish Ect!! and Like Scott said get a Good Sand Spike and make sure your Drag is Lose enough if a Big fish comes along!! Been there Done That!! Most Fish from the Beach are caught within 60 yards from shore JMOP!! Hope this might Help!!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

What redfish said. Most fish will be caught close. I have a 12' ugly stick and a bass pro surf rod. Still cant get close to the outer bar ha. And you sling off your bait a lot. But have caught some fish farther out so I would have at least one 10-12'. Dizzy Lizzy there in Pensacola sold me a good rod I liked but it got stolen. Check with him, very helpful


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sailor50 said:


> What redfish said. Most fish will be caught close. I have a 12' ugly stick and a bass pro surf rod. Still cant get close to the outer bar ha. And you sling off your bait a lot. But have caught some fish farther out so I would have at least one 10-12'. Dizzy Lizzy there in Pensacola sold me a good rod I liked but it got stolen. Check with him, very helpful



Steve is a Great Guy have known him for years he will set you up with whatever you want or need, Just one Thought A tall rods advance over a small one is to get your line out of the Surf yes you can sling the hell out of it but like I said most fish are caught close, most parents would freak out knowing how many fish i catch with TEETH where their Kids are Swimming!! and I,m not just talking about the ones you are thinking about!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabelas offers an awesome combo for like $129.99 or something close to that. I have five of them. I like the 12' versions. They are super sensitive at the tip and have the backbone for the larger fish. I believe it's a blue cabelas whupping stick blank with an okuma spinning reel. Great combo for the money. But like others have said everyone has their preference, it's what makes buying gear fun.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

You can find the Penn Fierce 8000 paired with a Penn 10' graphite surf rod locally for $99. I got mine at GBBT last summer. No complaints, horsed in plenty of big rays, small sharks and bull reds for 100 bucks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cabelas has a nice combo with a 6K Fierce. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Penn...=Header%3BSearch-All+Products&Ntt=penn+fierce


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Shoot "Pompano Joe" a PM, here on the PFF.
He had a "CUI" surf rod that is excellent for catching Pompano. He services reels and I'm sure that he can match it perfectly.


----------

